# Premier Sound Factory - Drum Tree (Reviewed)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 30, 2019)

Looking for an acoustic drum library that's catered to pop, hip-hop, and jazz? Look no further than the almighty Drum Tree.


----------



## richard kurek (Oct 30, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Looking for an acoustic drum library that's catered to pop, hip-hop, and jazz? Look no further than the almighty Drum Tree.



have it, have you tried the upright 2 now available


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 30, 2019)

richard kurek said:


> have it, have you tried the upright 2 now available


No I haven't yet. What do you think of it?


----------



## richard kurek (Oct 30, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> No I haven't yet. What do you think of it?


I dont have it , the ones i like VSL and artvista , but number one is ROOTS upright


----------



## Mannix (Jan 5, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Looking for an acoustic drum library that's catered to pop, hip-hop, and jazz? Look no further than the almighty Drum Tree.





ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Looking for an acoustic drum library that's catered to pop, hip-hop, and jazz? Look no further than the almighty Drum Tree.



Thanks for the review, how many loops per genre?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 5, 2021)

Mannix said:


> Thanks for the review, how many loops per genre?


I’m actually not sure! Best to ask PSF directly.


----------



## Mannix (Jan 15, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I’m actually not sure! Best to ask PSF directly.


FYI no loops. In your opinion, how does it compare to NI Abbey Road Vintage Drummer?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 15, 2021)

Mannix said:


> FYI no loops. In your opinion, how does it compare to NI Abbey Road Vintage Drummer?


I don’t actually have the AR library. But I find myself using the drum kit in Cineperc and LA sessions right now.


----------

